#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  MBO Theatertechniek stage

## AJB

Ter informatie voor leerlingen theatertechniek die graag willen worden opgeleid op het gebied van moving light techniek; Time-Out is sinds kort geaccrediteerd als officieel BPV-begeleidende organisatie.

Voor meer informatie kun je contact opnemen via arvid@time-out.nl

----------


## stefan90kauw

Dat is nog best handig om te weten... Aangezien ik volgend jaar toch in amsterdam zit..

RARARA welke school  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kokkie

> Dat is nog best handig om te weten... Aangezien ik volgend jaar toch in amsterdam zit..
> 
> RARARA welke school



Zal wel weer OTT zijn zeker? 
Nou dan is het voor jou goed om te weten dat BPV voor MTS opleidingen is. 

Verder zie ik echt niet in waarom je stage wil lopen in een discotheek. Misschien toch nog maar eens doorlezen wat Ruud de Koning heeft geschreven in het MBO Theatertechniek topic, wat in mijn ogen tevens geld voor meer dan 90% van de OTT studenten.

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Er is een spannend moment aangebroken....
(Tromgeroffel hoorbaar vanuit de coulissen. Lanzaam dimt het licht. Het geschuifel van de voeten van het publiek op de tribune is het enige dat nog merkbaar is.)

Het bevestigt weer mijn gedachten om maar eens te willen beginnen met een eigen waarderingssysteem. Michelin sterren maar dan voor leerplaatsen in het theater. Ehhe, maar dan geen sterren natuurlijk. Maar ehhe, krommers? Nah, da's afgezaagd. Eh, IDEE! Wellicht willen we dat wel differentieren. Een plaquette met krommers, spotjes en microfoontjes!! Dan kun je een viersterren microfoon leerplek zijn, maar met slechts één krommer en twee spotjes....
 :Smile:  

(Stom dat ze hier nog een brandwacht hebben, zeg)


Groetsels

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Zal wel weer OTT zijn zeker? 
> Nou dan is het voor jou goed om te weten dat BPV voor MTS opleidingen is. 
> 
> Verder zie ik echt niet in waarom je stage wil lopen in een discotheek. Misschien toch nog maar eens doorlezen wat Ruud de Koning heeft geschreven in het MBO Theatertechniek topic, wat in mijn ogen tevens geld voor meer dan 90% van de OTT studenten.



Daarnaast heeft intelligent licht absoluut geen prioriteit op de OTT. Er zijn een paar kleine lessen belichting die er aandacht aan besteden, maar die dienen puur ter introductie om te laten zien wat de mogelijkheden zijn. Het conventionele licht is daarentegen veel belangrijker!

Ik zie het nut niet in van stageplekken in discotheken. Theater heeft veel meer te bieden (ook zo nu en dan moving lights). Bovendien heeft de theaterschool ook een aantal Movitec koppen om mee te experimenteren. Het theater is waar het echte werk gebeurd.  :Wink: 
Spreekt theater je niet aan en sta je liever in de discotheek? Vraag je dan eerst af waarom je dan OTT wilt doen.

Genoeg over OTT, het was voor MBO bedoeld!

----------


## masterblaster

Voor mensen die operator willen worden is het waarschijnlijk wel rete handig zo'n stage plek want punt is hoe goed je stage plek in het theater nog is je mag niet met je handen zitten aan tafels en koppen van een reizend gezelschappen dit alleen al vanwege omdat er bij gezelschappen al shows ingeprogrammeerd zijn.

Dan heb je nog de zogenaamde "facilitaire bedrijven" maar dat is als stagair ook niet echt nuttig.
Kijk maar naar bijv. flashlight, als je vanuit school hier komt stage lopen is de kans zeer groot dat je een vol jaar als magazijnmedewerker word gebruikt.
Alleen de mensen die echt heel hard werken en die voor het vaste personeel een aardig karakter heeft hebben een kleine kans om bij bijvoorbeeld de technische dienst terecht te komen of zelfs in een uitzondering met een klus mee te mogen.

Dus ineens is in een discotheek stage lopen helemaal zo slecht nog niet.
AL helemaal niet als je kijkt naar het technische lijstje wat ze hebben hangen, en waar je dus ook mee kan gaan werken.
En vergeet niet alle opleidingen waar ik van gehoord heb, hebben minimaal 2 verschillende stage plekken dus met het basislicht verhaal komt het ook wel goed

MVG

----------


## axs

> Alleen de mensen die echt heel hard werken en die voor het vaste personeel een aardig karakter heeft hebben een kleine kans om bij bijvoorbeeld de technische dienst terecht te komen of zelfs in een uitzondering met een klus mee te mogen.



Ben ik de enige die hiervan de logica snapt dan  :Confused:  
Zonder je te bewijzen en je flexibel en begripvol op te stellen tov collega's kom je NERGENS.

----------


## masterblaster

> Ben ik de enige die hiervan de logica snapt dan  
> Zonder je te bewijzen en je flexibel en begripvol op te stellen tov collega's kom je NERGENS.



Ik bedoel dat als je gezicht die mensen niet aanstaan dat je een heel zwaar jaar krijgt en dat kan zomaar want hoe mens lievend iemand ook is, iedereen heeft altijd wel zomaar een hekel aan iemand gewoon omdat zijn gezicht je niet aanstaat.
snap je wat ik bedoel?

En tuurlijk moet je altijd flexibel en begripvol werken.

----------


## ljmartijnw

Ik moet volgend jaar ook een half jaar op stage en ben uiteraard op zoek naar een te gekke plek qua licht. Nou ligt een discotheek me niet echt, maar je kan er wel een hele hoop leren. zijn er mensen die een idee hebben of zelf een plek ter beschikking hebben waar je veel achter de knoppen kan en veel kan leren.

----------


## AJB

Beste mensen,

Zoals de gedachten van Ruud, kokkie en axs aangeven; Het is geen theaterstage, en je zult absoluut niet leren wat je daar verwacht... Punt is dat er een hoop nuances zijn binnen de MBO theatertechniek, en ook een grote put waar eigenlijk kennis had moeten zitten. Verhaal blijft dat belichting e.d. niet leerbaar is in een discotheek...

Time-Out heeft een dusdanig interessant pakket materialen, dat het voor elke stagaire enorm zinvol is om hier naar te kijken, mee te werken, en te leren techen. Mijn insteek is vooral ook mensen die richting het vak mac-tech o.i.d. willen, ze kunnen hun lol niet op bij ons ! Verder stimuleren we een grote zelfwerkzaamheid doordat we continue bezig zijn met nieuwe projecten (op dit moment bijv. laser en video). Stagaires kunnen hiervoor research doen, leren plannen te maken en te presenteren, en in grote tegenstelling tot andere stage-plaatsen, mogen er ook eens echt plannen worden uitgevoerd !!

Nadeel van theaterstages is het enorm lage niveau in de theaters zelf. Op enkele uitzonderingen na, zijn dat nu niet bepaald de top-belichters in Nederland... Die zijn allemaal op tour namelijk...

Time-Out kan een jonge, vrolijke, en zeeeeer leervolle omgeving zijn, en NEE niet als je later het theater in wilt. Maar voor jongens/meisjes die techneut worden, of de festival/muziek kant op willen als ZELFSTANDIG tech/belichter/operator, denk ik erg veel te kunnen bieden.

Amen

----------


## maarten

> Nadeel van theaterstages is het enorm lage niveau in de theaters zelf. Op enkele uitzonderingen na, zijn dat nu niet bepaald de top-belichters in Nederland... Die zijn allemaal op tour namelijk...



en waar gaat zo'n tour heen .... langs al die theaters ....

Ik kan me voorstellen dat het best leuk is om op je stage totaal andere vormen van belichting te zien !!
als je naast een discotheek je andere stage bij een theater of gezelschap doet waarom niet .. 

Wat ook wel een leuke stage plek is, bij ons in Het Muziektheater
bij de belichting, alleen zou je in het ruud_de_koning meetsysteem  :Cool: 
een hoop sterren krijgen  voor spotjes en een aantal krommers maar blijven de microfoontjes ver achter !  :Big Grin:

----------


## ralph

> Nadeel van theaterstages is het enorm lage niveau in de theaters zelf. Op enkele uitzonderingen na, zijn dat nu niet bepaald de top-belichters in Nederland... Die zijn allemaal op tour namelijk...



Hoe maak je jezelf volstrekt belachelijk in één zin...

Met diverse theatergroepen ben ik in nu wel in zo'n beetje alle theaters van Nederland en een stukje van België geweest.
Niet zelden heb ik daar inhoudelijke discussies gehad met Technici van het huis, aangaande kleurgebruik om sferen neer te zetten, voorstellen voor ander spotgebruik, advies voor aanpassing van het lichtplan ivm (on)mogelijkheden in de kap/beschikbaarheid van lampen.

Waar haalt iemand de moed vandaan om in één generaliserende zin alle kennis en expertise van het theatervak als dikke onvoldoende te kwalificeren. Ik weet het werkelijk niet, wellicht heeft het enigzins te maken met een opgeklopt ego, ik kan me niet aan de indruk onttrekken dat AJB zichzelf een *** vindt, kan alleen maar melden dat ik een ander geloof aanhang.

Tot zover mijn verbaing over zoveel tunnelvisie, maar er reist bij mij wel de vraag:
Time Out is geaccrediteerd door een opleiding, zal ongetwijfeld met de beste bedoeling zijn, maar de meerwaarde voor een Theateropleiding, nee....zie ik in de verste verte niet.
Wellicht zal de toekomst anders uitwijzen, maar ik neem een afwachtende houding aan ten aanzien van deze verloedering van het theatervak.

----------


## masterblaster

Als den heren weer een kommentaar moeten leveren op iets wat ervaring kan bieden waar de tegenwoordige technicus alleen van kan dromen dan mogen jullie mij wel eens uitleggen waar je dan moet gaan stage lopen om het vak als operator goed onder de knie krijgen.

en ook ik erger me aan de vele ietwat arrogante posts die AJB plaatst maar toch vind ik het een goed gebaar dat hij in zijn palijs nieuwe mensjes binnen wil laten. Ken zat collega's die al diep zuchten en vervelend worden als er weer eens zo'n stagair aan komt kakken.

Het enige wat ik uit jullie mails kan onttrekken (noem geen namen) is dat jullie jaloers zijn op de niewelingen die met mooie en nieuwe apparatuur mogen werken.

En ik ben ook in de time-out geweest en daar licht toch de belichting kwalitatief een stuk hoger als de gemiddelde discoteek.

Zo hehe dat is er weer uit dus kom maar weer op met de reakties

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Als den heren weer een kommentaar moeten leveren op iets wat ervaring kan bieden waar de tegenwoordige technicus alleen van kan dromen dan mogen jullie mij wel eens uitleggen waar je dan moet gaan stage lopen om het vak als operator goed onder de knie krijgen.



Operator is een groot woord. Wil je specialiseren in evenementen of theater? 

Voor het gedeelte evenementen: ik denk niet dat je dat zomaar tijdens een stage kan worden. Kwestie van veel werken, dan krijg je vanzelf je kansen en leer je het vak langzaam maar zeker. Wat betreft de theaterkant: dat leer je NIET in een discotheek.

----------


## masterblaster

> Operator is een groot woord. Wil je specialiseren in evenementen of theater? 
> 
> Voor het gedeelte evenementen: ik denk niet dat je dat zomaar tijdens een stage kan worden. Kwestie van veel werken, dan krijg je vanzelf je kansen en leer je het vak langzaam maar zeker. Wat betreft de theaterkant: dat leer je NIET in een discotheek.



nee maar de opleiding theatertechniek is dan ook weer te breed genomen omdat bij langen na niet iedereen die die opleiding doet in het theater wil gaan werken.

Deze hebben trouwens ondertussen ook al een andere naam gekregen

----------


## jurjen_barel

> nee maar de opleiding theatertechniek is dan ook weer te breed genomen omdat bij langen na niet iedereen die die opleiding doet in het theater wil gaan werken.
> 
> Deze hebben trouwens ondertussen ook al een andere naam gekregen



Ik weet niet hoe het zit met andere opleidingen, maar bij ons draait het nog steeds om theater. Heb je niets met theater? Dan heb je niets te zoeken op die school. Als je daarnaast iets met evenementen wilt doen, dan krijg je wel de ruimte. Maar het blijft om theater draaien.  :Confused:

----------


## AJB

Okay heren, dank voor het vele vertrouwen in mijn zelfbeeld, en de uiterst snel getypte reacties... Misschien op een busje peper gaan zitten ???....

Voor de duidelijkheid; ik weet natuurlijk net zo goed wat mensen in theaters kunnen, heb er zelf 4 fucking jaar fulltime doorheen getrokken !! Mijn inzet; de meeste theaters, is ongelukkig getypt. Mijn mening; in het theater zijn doorgaans 1 of 2 belichters, en de rest weet dan ook geen HOL van belichting, omdat ze via de sociale dienst, of vanuit een achtergrond in de bouw, komen werken in het theater...

Natuurlijk heeft een belichter die al 20 jaar in een theater hangt er vertand van, en ik heb ook wel degelijk goede discussies met deze mensen gehad. Nadeel voor de stagaire; je kunt de hele dag met WIW=ers meelopen om lampjes te poetsen, en da's weinig boeiend.

Het palijs verhaal is erg sprookjesachtig, maar ik ben 3/4 jaar geleden gestart met het opleiden van stagaires. Op de opleiding theatertechniek in Leeuwarden was het niveau barslecht, en wij hebben toen een aantal tours voorzien van stagaires. Hierbij was doelstelling en uitgangspunt, dat de stagaire toewerkte in een halfjaar, naar zelfstandige tourfunctie. Dit is altijd gelukt, en heeft geleid tot een superleuke stage, en een gemotiveerde club collega's die zijn toegevoegd aan onze wereldje.

Time-Out kan wederom erg veel zinnigs brengen; kan het weten, geef zelf moving-light enigineering aan technici die zich op school niveau4 willen specialiseren in licht. Het gaat niet altijd om beperkingen, kijk liever naar mogelijkheden.


En boyz; schiet de volgende keer niet zo vreselijk naief uit over mijn persoonlijke eigenschappen. Als ik dat ook zou doen, zou iedereen diep verdrietig worden, dus houd het professioneel, en heb een beetje respect, zoals ik dat voor jullie ook heb...

----------


## delighted

Hier wat reacties op de verschillende punten die in dit topic worden aangehaald.

---

Persoonlijk vraag ik me af of de Time Out inderdaad de juiste plek is om met een stage te beginnen. 

Over het algemeen is de kennis van de gemiddelde leerling op een theatertechniek opleiding veel lager dan je zou vermoeden/verwachten. Zeker de praktische kennis valt regelmatig vies tegen. Allereerst ligt er dus, denk ik, een taak bij de opleiding om te zorgen dat het niveau enigzins omhoog gehaald wordt. Zolang dat niet gebeurd ligt die taak bij de stagebedrijven.

Daarom ben ik van mening dat de stage eigenlijk hoort te beginnen met de pure basics van het vak. De basics bestaan volgens mij nog steeds echt alleen uit conventioneel licht. Meeste leerlingen weten het verschil tussen een par, fresnel, of profiel niet. En zeker niet welke spot je in welke toepassing zou kunnen gebruiken. Een goed doel is dus om die guys dat tijdens de stages goed bij te brengen.

Tuurlijk staat de gemiddelde stagiair die eens op locatie meekomt direct te kwijlen bij een lichttafel met een hoop zwabberlampen eraan. Maar daar ga je het niet mee leren. Zolang men geen idee heeft van hoe licht werkt is het volledig onzinnig om al met bewegend licht te gaan beginnen. 

Het is en blijft moeilijker om met anderhalve conventionele spot iets (moois) te maken dan met 100 bewegende koppen een plaatje te maken. En bovendien is er veel meer te leren van die anderhalve spot. 

De TimeOut heeft een leuke lichtset hangen, maar voor de mensen met geen of weinig ervaring is er volgens mij weinig te leren als ze op een locatie in een gespreid bed terecht komen. 

Zodra de opleidingen beter en effectiever gaan werken, en dus de leerlingen beter klaarstomen voor de praktijk zie ik mogelijkheden om de stages op een hoger niveau te laten beginnen.

---

Specifieke opleidingen voor operators zijn er (nog) niet, en ik betwijfel of die er ooit gaan komen. Natuurlijk zijn er de opleidingen van o.a. TenFeet, maar denk niet dat dit echt specifiek een opleiding tot operator is. Er worden daar zinvolle cursussen gegeven om om te leren gaan met je gereedschap (een bepaalde desk), en daar zijn ze zeker erg goed in.

Denk dat je een operator bent, of niet. Natuurlijk kan je door ervaringen daar handiger in worden, maar echt leren. Blijft een creatief beroep en of dat echt valt te leren... 

---

Over het algemeen denk ik dat de meeste theaters een goede leerschool kunnen zijn voor een stagiair. Afgelopen jaren een hoop theater mogen bezoeken met diverse tourtjes en denk dat de kwaliteit van het personeel toch redelijk goed is. Uiteraard zijn er uitschieters, zowel naar boven als naar beneden. Waar heb je dat niet? Verrassend daarbij vind ik dat je de beste technici tegenkomt in de theaters waar je het het minst zou verwachten.

Zowel van het eigen personeel als het bezoekende gezelschap kan de stagiair voldoende leren. Denk dat alle partijen hier wel rekening mee moeten houden. Ook de bezoekende technicus heeft hierin een taak en kan een stagiair zinvolle info meegeven. Helaas zijn er teveel reisende technici die zich te goed hiervoor voelen en direct beginnen te snauwen. Tja... We hebben het allemaal in de praktijk geleerd, dus elkaar een beetje helpen is volgens mij de beste oplossing.

----------


## AJB

Beste Delighted,


Ik ben het volkomen met je eens... Op een klein detail na;

- We leiden stagaires niet op tot operator... Ze krijgen inzicht in moving light techniek, en maken van ontwerpen op projectbasis, en ze leren zelfstandig verantwoordelijk te zijn voor een technische set.

Zoals ook bij Flashlight op een TD, of waar dan ook. Het gaat echter om de technische basis. Ik onderschijf je verhaal over de opleidingen volledig ! Het klopt dat deze mensen moeten werken aan niveau, en mede dankzij overleg met deze partijen heb ik besloten om in Time-Out stagaires te gaan opleiden. In Leeuwarden zijn we al een eindje op weg, nu ga ik regio Eindhoven proberen on-level te krijgen (in het kleine stukje waar ik dan verstand van heb).

Operator wordt je zeker niet op een stage-plaats, maar je mag wel in verder mate kennismaken, en proberen. Niemand ondervindt schade van spelen met een 3D en oefenen op een lichttafel. Met een beetje ondersteuning kunnen we nog best eens veel talent ontdekken !

Ik geef altijd iedereen een kans, mocht deze persoon die aangrijpen zal ik mijn uiterste best doen deze mensen verder te helpen.

----------


## Lena

Hallo iedereen,

Ik volg deze discussie en alle discussies over opleidingen al een tijdje op de voet. Ik ben benieuwd wat jullie reacties zijn op onderstaand bericht:



*Stagebureau ROC en Van den Ende*

_Het ROC van Amsterdam gaat samen met Joop van den Ende en zijn vrouw Janine een stagebureau beginnen. Het initiatief luistert naar de naam TeamStages Bureau. Het bureau wil de komende vier jaar vijfhonderd stageplaatsen realiseren. Het ROC en het VandenEnde Theater worden in het nieuw te ontwikkelen gebied Kop Zuidas elkaars buren. Vorig jaar gingen zij in gesprek met elkaar met het stageplan als resultaat. In eerste instantie werd gedacht aan twintig stageplaatsen, maar de ambitie werd al snel groter. In september moeten de eerste vijftig stagiaires aan de slag gaan. Zij zullen worden ingezet bij de theaterbedrijven van Van den Ende zoals het Fortis Circustheater, maar ook bij bedrijven als KPN en de Fietsfabriek. (bron: Het Parool)_

----------


## delighted

> Hallo iedereen,
> 
> Ik volg deze discussie en alle discussies over opleidingen al een tijdje op de voet. Ik ben benieuwd wat jullie reacties zijn op onderstaand bericht:
> 
> 
> 
> *Stagebureau ROC en Van den Ende*
> 
> ...



Denk dat v.d. Ende een goede leerschool kan zijn voor een heleboel mensen. Persoonlijk daar ook erg veel geleerd. Alleen valt er voornamelijk wat te leren bij de verplaatsingen van de grote producties. Het vast werken in bijv. het Circustheater biedt weinig leerstof. Allereerst weten de mensen die hier vast in het theater werken niet bijzonder veel, en velen zitten vastgeroest in bepaald patroon aangezien bv. de Lion King toch al twee jaar lang iedere avond hetzelfde is.

Een stage in één van de "gewone" theaters in Nederland is dan naar mijn mening leerzamer.

----------


## DJ_Compact

> nu ga ik regio Eindhoven proberen on-level te krijgen



Graag!

Het opleidingniveau is erg laag, in ieder geval bij ons in Eindhoven. Leraren die niet uit de praktijk komen, en alleen dingen weten van cursussen, dat is echt niet alles. Of een studioman die ons PA`s etc aan moet leren, dat is ook echt niet alles. Daarom zijn mensen die de opleidingen omhoog willen krikken bij veel leerlingen welkom (er zijn geen 5 mensen al gestopt met theatertechniek en AV-techniek omdat het niveau te hoog lag, die zijn allemaal gestopt omdat het niveau veel te laag ligt.) 

Of de Time-Out een goede leerplaats is weet ik niet, maar ik denk dat het wel wat is voor mensen die voornamelijk licht willen doen. Ik zie er in ieder geval wel wat in...

----------


## AJB

Heey DJ Compact,


Spread the word zou ik zeggen... Vertel je klasgenoten/schoolgenoten van de mogelijkheden, en het niveau zal vanzelf stijgen... En als blijkt dat het niveau echt bedroevend laag is neem ik contact op met de school voor evt voor workshop lessen. 

grtz AJB

----------


## masterblaster

> Heey DJ Compact,
> 
> 
> Spread the word zou ik zeggen... Vertel je klasgenoten/schoolgenoten van de mogelijkheden, en het niveau zal vanzelf stijgen... En als blijkt dat het niveau echt bedroevend laag is neem ik contact op met de school voor evt voor workshop lessen. 
> 
> grtz AJB



Ben je bereid om ook op andere scholen workshops te geven?

ik zit namelijk zoals eerder al gezegd in rotterdam op het glr mijn probleem hiermee is dat de leraren je buiten de lesstof om je weinig kunnen vertellen 

als voorbeeld heb ik op school nog nooit iets gehoord over camlock toen ik ernaar vroeg beweerde de leraar bij hoog en laag dat dit nooit in theater werd gebruikt.
nu heb ik toch in mijn stage jaar gezien dat bijna elk gezelschap met eigen dimmers dit eraan heeft zitten en geloof mij bij mijn stage plaats komen er geen mega shows over de vloer.

MVG

----------


## rene.derksen

@DJ Compact: de school is dus een afrader? laatst intake gesprek gehad, ze waren verschrikkelijk onder de indruk. Het leuke is wel dat mijn intake opdracht over een "evenementje" ging waarbij 1 van hun stagelopers "onder" mij werkte (lees: ik vertel wat er gebeuren moet) Maar ik twijfel sterk tussen PET (podium en evenementen techniek) of een brede opleiding met werktuigbouwkunde, electro en ict op het ROC...

----------


## DJ_Compact

Ik raad het idd af. Het gaat gewoon 3x nergens over (hey school, lees ook eens mee! Lees eens wat mensen van de opleidingen vinden!). Maar die lui zijn al snel onder de indruk, zolang je zegt dat behringer niet je favo merk is kom je daar wel op. En wat blijkt dan later? Grotendeels van alle apparatuur daar is van Behringer...

Het enigste voordeel van deze opleiding is dat je wel een papiertje hebt waardoor je (waarschijnlijk) makkelijker aan werk komt, dan zonder dat papiertje. Dus wat dat betrefd zou ik het wel doen. Maar om echt zo veel bij te leren op school zelf, nee. Daarvoor moet je het toch van de praktijk hebben....

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Als ik zo de reacties lees over mensen die nu genieten van een opleiding op L&G gebied, is dat niet al te positief. Lees ik echter weer de reacties van afgestudeerden en nu werkende mensen, dat zij positief zijn over de ontwikkeling die de opleiding nu meemaakt, hoor je het weer van een hele andere kant. 

Wat mijn situatie echter is, ik doe nu HAVO 4 en om eerlijk te zijn, is dit niet hetgeen wat ik wil. In feite kan ik de opleiding wel met gemak afsluiten, maar hetgeen wat ik op deze school leer vind ik té algemeen, ik zoek liever de opleiding waarin ik meteen verder in kan komen. ( Carriëre jager? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) Tuurlijk, je begint aan het begin van de ladder, maar ik bedoel meer meteen wat beroepsgerichter te gaan. Maar dit zou betekenen dat ik ná dit jaar mijn studie voortzet op het MBO Theatertechniek in Leeuwarden, iets waar ik opzich totaal geen moeite mee heb. Maar ik heb een lichamelijke blokkade, ik heb een bottenziekte, die opzich niet hersteld maar ook niet meer achteruit gaat, dus opzich kan ik wel gewoon blijven lopen etc, alleen mijn vraag aan mensen die de opleiding nu doen, is hoe het zit met het sjouwwerk. Ik kan wel een Mac 250 optillen en mee gaan lopen, maar zwaarder kan niet. Kan hier rekening mee gehouden worden op de opleiding, naar jullie ervaring. Oftewel, moet je vaak veel zware dingen tillen?

Wat ik met deze opleiding wil bereiken is o.a. het papiertje, zodat ik makkelijker aan de bak kan komen bij bedrijven etc., puur omdat zij sowiezo de eis stellen om minimaal het MBO TT gehaald te hebben. Door mijn bottenziekte zal het werk als roadie etc onmogelijk zijn, en lichtgrids inhangen zal ook niet gaan, maar het bedienen en ontwerpen is juist hetgeen wat mijn interesse heeft. Ik ben, ook al zeg ik het zelf, érg muzikaal ingesteld, heb gevoel voor ritme en weet ook vaak genoeg lichtplaatjes bij bepaalde stukken te creeeren die een gevoelige snaar raken. Mijn vraag dan aan degenen die al meer in dit wereldje zitten, is er dan wel markt voor mensen zoals ik, met een lichamelijke blokkade die gewoon niet kunnen bouwen/breken?

Ik ben benieuwd naar jullie (positieve?) meningen/ervaringen.

----------


## kokkie

> Ik ben benieuwd naar jullie (positieve?) meningen/ervaringen.



Tja, ik wil niet meteen negatief doen, maar ik probeer het wel realistisch te bekijken. 
De mogelijkheden die er zijn lijken mij groter bij de randfuncties dan direct als ontwerper of operator. Dat zijn functies waar je in moet groeien. 
Bij kleinere bedrijven lijkt het me niet dat er veel mogelijkheden zijn om sjouwwerk te vermijden. Daar moet je allround zijn. Bij de grote bedrijven kan je meer specialiseren, maar zijn het, zoals ik al zei, toch doorgroei functies of vriendjespolitiek. Dat laatste bedoel ik niet negatief, maar dat zijn toch vaak mensen die zich op dat vlak al bij andere bedrijven bewezen hebben. 
De mensen bij bijvoorbeeld Tenfeet of LD design zijn daar niet begonnen. Ze komen allemaal een beetje uit de Rock 'n roll tijd, samen met Rinus denk  :Confused:   en hebben zich toen gespecialiseerd. Daaruit zijn dit soort bedrijfjes ontstaan, samen met een Frontline, Sightline, Mojo e.a. 
Een netwerk is in deze tak van sport behoorlijk belangrijk en dat krijg je op geen enkele MBO opleiding. Dus het lijkt me knap lastig voor jou.

Maar om zijdelings binnen te komen zijn er misschien ook wel mogelijkheden. Als je wilt ontwerpen zijn er wel organisatiebureau's die het gehele concept voor de klant ontwerpen inclusief techniek. Die lui hebben geen schuur met apparatuur, dus hoef je niet te sjouwen. Maar dan moet je wel wat meer organisatorisch ingesteld zijn en zal je vanaf een ander startpunt je carriere op moeten bouwen.

Maar een simpele weg is er voor niemand, ongeschoold, VMBO, MBO, OTT iedereen begint onderaan.

----------


## TPL

Zal ik mijn zegje ook maar even doen over de opleiding in Tilburg aan het ROCmb

Opzicht zit de opleiding kwa apparatuur goed inelkaar merken als midas, dbx, tc, crown, jbl, MA, Ook is er ooit in alle haast door de opleiding top (lees de bobo's op kantoor) een behringer tafeltje besteld onder het mom: "hee dat ziet er leuk uit en kost weinig" ondertussen geen idee hebben wat voor ruisbak ze kochten. Over kennis hoef je het dan ook niet te hebben bij deze opleiding bazen. De opleiding bestaat nu zo'n 3 jaar (ik ben van de eerste lichting ofwel proefkonijn). 

Dan komt het hoofdstuk docenten, kwa geluid hebben ze dit jaar een goede docent (iemand uit de praktijk met eigen bedrijf) aangetrokken, alleen deze man weet nog niet of hij verder gaat aangezien de school hem geen competenties per jaar wilt geven (wat moeten ze nu eigenlijk weten). Kwa licht kan het wel beter kwa docent, het is een theater man uit de vlakkenvloer theaters, de beste man weet niks van dmx en dat soort zaken en schijnt een soort afkeur te hebben voor alles wat inteligent licht is, voordeel je leert met beperkte middelen in een plaatje te maken en je leert veel over theater verlichting/belichting. Nadeel is dat de geluids docent les geeft met een meer touring achtige klank en licht is theater gericht. 

Daarnaast is op de opleiding komen een vrij koud kunstje, je levert een portfolio in met ervaring (wat doe je/heb je enz). Maar ze zijn al snel onder de indruk. Daarna volgt er nog een opdracht die om samenwerking gaat (niet onbelangrijk) daar wordt je dan deels op beoordeeld. Maar er worden maar 30 mensen uitgekozen. 

Kwa stages is het wel zeer goed geregeld, in de 1e ga je het eerste halfjaar fulltime naar school, het tweede halfjaar heb je 2 dagen stage in de week. In het 2e leerjaar begin je gelijk een halfjaar lang met 4 dagen stage in de week, het 2e half jaar full time school. In de 3e ga je zo'n halfjaar 5 dagen lang op stage (2e hellft van het jaar) en op het eind van dat jaar doe je examen en krijg je een mbo diploma niveau 3 en dan ben je assistent licht, geluid, beeld. De 4e is je specialisatie jaar op het eind van het jaar doe je weer examen en ben je bijv geluidstech. Nu vraag ik 

Praktijk tijdens de fulltime weken wordt gedaan dmv projecten die door buitenaf worden aangedragen (musicals op scholen, filmen voor regio omroep, enz)

Opzich is het niveau van de opleiding niet zo hoog (alles andere vakken als NL, eng, wis, nat, electro, zijn gewoon niveau 4). Het niveau licht, geluid is anders gewoon laag. Op de opleiding luisteren ze wel naar de leerling en er zijn al ideën van leerlingen in gebruik genomen. Dus opzich een leuke opleiding, alleen als je iets meer weer dan andere heb je al snel zoiets van wat doe ik hier. (mede doordat bij mijn klas/jaar de eerste lichting is en er veel kinderziektes 5e en 6e aanzitten). 

Dus voor iemand die weinig weet en de basis wil leren is deze opleiding zeker aan te raden, ook voor de meer ervaren mensen valt er zeker nog wat te leren. De mensen die volgend jaar op de opleiding komen hebben geluk die komen gelijk in het nieuwe gedeelte incl theater, studio's, eddit kamers enz. (daar hebben wij 2 jaar opgewacht (lees behelpen)), Maar hopelijk komt het volgend jaar allemaal goed. 

Zelf heb ik zoiets van ik doe deze opleiding erbij, loop heel wat te zeiken op de opleiding maar dat kom door het al een aantal keer genoemde proefkonijn gehalte. En het niveau en sommige regels zijn erg krom. Maar volgens mij is het voor de andere lichtingen na ons beter in orde dat zou iemand uit die klassen moeten beantwoorden (zijn die hier?) 

Zo dat was mijn stukje tekst.

----------


## AJB

> Ben je bereid om ook op andere scholen workshops te geven?
> 
> ik zit namelijk zoals eerder al gezegd in rotterdam op het glr mijn probleem hiermee is dat de leraren je buiten de lesstof om je weinig kunnen vertellen 
> 
> 
> MVG



Rotterdam is toch de school van docent Vincent Janssen ? Dat is toch wel een erg geschikte kerel, met visie voor de school. Hij heeft absoluut verstand van belichting (en rigging hehe). Maar voor een cursus moving light en /of 3D-tekenen en operaten kunnen we altijd eens in overleg treden... Mijn insteek is voornamelijk dat leerlingen creativiteit en muzikaliteit moeten ontwikkelen, en hierbij alle mogelijke technische tools moeten beheersen...

----------


## Lena

> Mijn vraag dan aan degenen die al meer in dit wereldje zitten, is er dan wel markt voor mensen zoals ik, met een lichamelijke blokkade die gewoon niet kunnen bouwen/breken?
> 
> Ik ben benieuwd naar jullie (positieve?) meningen/ervaringen.



 
Hoi Christiaan,

Ik weet echt werkelijk niets van theatertechniek in de praktijk. Ik ben wel aardig op de hoogte van de theorie en dan vooral op het gebied van beleid. Ik weet dat ArboPodium bepaald heeft dat er tot max 25 kg getild mag worden. Als je dat aankan is er in theorie dus geen probleem. Maar toch denk ik niet dat de praktijk zich aan dit soort regels houdt. Misschien kunnen de mannen /vrouwen hier daar iets over zeggen.

Ik hoop voor je dat je daar terecht komt waar je wil komen, succes!


Edit:
Er wordt steeds meer gedaan aan een mindere belasting van (theater)technici, zie ook hier: http://www.arbopodium.nl/Default.asp?path=d91tus0t

----------


## rinus bakker

Ha die Lena,

ik moet je even corrigeren hoor.
Arbopodium bepaalt helemaal niks. Dat doet de Arbeidsinspectie.
Een ook die zegt eigenlijk maar heel weinig over kilogrammen hoor.
want er is ook nog zoiets als tilhouding en tilfrequentie...
want anders hadden we aan de handtrekkenwanden rustig nog vele tientallen kluitjes van 10-12 kilogram  mogen tillen.
En voor jou mischien een nieuwtje: 
na juni bestaat Arbopodium waarschijnlijk niet meer, omdat deze 'bureaucraten-club' er nou niet bepaald een succes van gemaakt heeft.
En dan beginnen we weer helemaal opnieuw en hopelijk ook beter doordacht dan met eerst maar een duur kantoor huren en er dan (geleidelijk aan steeds meer: want begonnen met 3 en geeindigd met 5) mensen in neerpoten die geen idee hebben hoe deze branche in elkaar steekt en werkt (arbeid is een beter woord). 
Maar is deze sector inmiddels wel drie miljoen euro armer.....  
tel uit je verlies!
En om mensen beter en minder te laten tillen heb je echt geen kantoor als Arbopodium nodig hoor.

----------


## Lena

Ha die Rinus,

Ik heb gister het e.e.a. gelezen over Arbo, misschien wel te veel, vandaar dat ik de termen volledig misplaatst de ruimte inslinger. Je hebt gelijk. Ik weet wel iets over Arbo, en het eerste wat ik leerde was ongeveer dat jij er geen fan van bent. Gni. Zie ook praktisch elke thread op het forum van ArboPodium. Je mag van ze vinden wat je wil, ik ken ze niet. Weet wel dat hun website erg behulpzaam is bij research voor het schrijven van mijn afstudeerscriptie. Maar goed, da's off topic.

Wat ik met mijn reactie wilde zeggen is dat Christiaan volgens mij in theorie niet zo'n heel groot probleem heeft als hij niet echt heel zwaar mag tillen, dat mag namelijk niemand. Wat praktische theatertilervaring zijn, kan ik niets over zeggen.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ik merk toch vaak dat ik als ik bezig ben met geluidstechniek meer dan 25 kilo in mijn handjes heb.

25 kilo is dan ook niet echt veel, pak maar eens een mengtafel of een luidsprekerkast dan zit je er zo overeen, zonder dat je er erg in hebt.

Het lijkt mij dus persoonlijk niet handig in deze branche werkzaam te zijn als je beperkt bent in je tilvermogen. Vooral als je nog binnen moet komen bij een bedrijf zijn de eerste werkzaamheden die je zou kunnen verrichten sjouwen en het helpen bij opbouwen/afbreken.

----------


## moderator

Zullen we weer verder gaan on topic?!

----------


## masterblaster

> Zullen we weer verder gaan on topic?!



ode aan de mod

en aan AJB, Vincent jansen is inderdaad een prima leraar.
Maar wel op zijn oude werkgebied en hij geeft in mijn ogen nu ook lessen waar hij geen bal verstand van heeft zo krijgen wij van hem bewegend licht lessen en les in hog 2 pc.
Nou heeft hij een cursus bij tenfeet daarvoor gevolgd.
Maar om na een 3 daagse cursus gelijk een complete lichttafel uit te leggen werkt toch niet altijd helemaal.
Verder weinig commentaar op jansen, en natuurlijk is het commentaar gegrond dat de opleiding niet voor niets "theatertechniek" heet.
Punt is alleen als je in de evenementen wereld wil werken (zoals ik) je nergens een gedegen opleiding kan vinden behalve de praktijk omdat het een dus gericht theater is en de AV-techniek opleiding meer gericht is op studio werk en camera.

Feit is ook dat ongeveer een kwart van mijn klas helemaal niet bij een theater wil gaan werken en de leraren daarvan ook op de hoogte zijn door middel van de intake-gesprekken waarbij niemand commentaar heeft gehad dat we misschien wel de verkeerde opleiding hebben gekozen.

----------


## rinus bakker

> 1) Punt is alleen als je in de evenementen wereld wil werken (zoals ik) je nergens een gedegen opleiding kan vinden behalve de praktijk omdat het een dus gericht theater is en de AV-techniek opleiding meer gericht is op studio werk en camera.
> 
> 2) Feit is ook dat ongeveer een kwart van mijn klas helemaal niet bij een theater wil gaan werken en de leraren daarvan ook op de hoogte zijn door middel van de intake-gesprekken waarbij niemand commentaar heeft gehad dat we misschien wel de verkeerde opleiding hebben gekozen.



1) dus daar ligt een taak voor de opleiders?
Maar dan krijg je wel weer de discussie waar de 'evenementen'- en de 'podium'-techniek echt van elkaar zijn te onderscheiden. Volgens mij heeft de 'theatertechniek' een grote (zwaar gesubsidieerde) navel en staren ze zich daar blind op. Pakweg 80% van alle disciplines in een schouwburg komen ook buiten die lokatie voor, in vele andere 'takken van sport' 

2) en dan rest mijn vraag wat er dan als beoogde 'werkomgeving' zou moeten gelden en wat er dan in jouw ogen mist (of overdadig is) aan de opleiding die je nu doet.

----------


## masterblaster

> 1) dus daar ligt een taak voor de opleiders?
> Maar dan krijg je wel weer de discussie waar de 'evenementen'- en de 'podium'-techniek echt van elkaar zijn te onderscheiden. Volgens mij heeft de 'theatertechniek' een grote (zwaar gesubsidieerde) navel en staren ze zich daar blind op. Pakweg 80% van alle disciplines in een schouwburg komen ook buiten die lokatie voor, in vele andere 'takken van sport' 
> 
> 2) en dan rest mijn vraag wat er dan als beoogde 'werkomgeving' zou moeten gelden en wat er dan in jouw ogen mist (of overdadig is) aan de opleiding die je nu doet.



Ik vind dat er een gebrek is aan een brede kijk zoals je zelf zegt richten ze zich puur en alleen op theater.
Bijv. op licht gebied hebben we alleen wat te horen gekregen over een hog en een spark omdat dat de enige tafels zijn die we in huis hebben.
Ik vind dat de school gewoon meerdere tafels moet huren of kopen zodat niet iedereen die de opleiding doet een tunnelvisie krijgt op alleen hog en compulite.

Verder op grond van geluid gaat het niveau niet verder als een bandje op pa zetten.
Ik heb bijvoorbeeld nog nooit iets gehoord over voor en nadelen van bepaalde geluidssystemen zoals line-array's, quadrafonische systemen en andere sets.

Daarbij vind ik ook nog dat het leer systeem op de hele school niet deugd omdat na een module(vak) gehad te hebben komen de behandelde onderwerpenniet meer voor op de hele opleiding.

Als het over rigging gaat is het wel dik voor mekaar alleen vergeet je (ik althans) die rekenwaardes al snel.
Je zou mij in iedergeval niet moeten vragen hoe je uitrekent hoeveel gewicht er aan een staalkabel hangt van een belade trek.
Dit komt puur omdat het niet herhaald word.
En dit soort dingen lees je voor een tentamen net even door zodat het nog fris in je hoofd zit zodat je nog wel een voldoende haalt.

Zo dat was weer een stukje commentaar van mij

gegroet

----------


## Gast1401081

a  het grote voordeel is dat je een paar weken lekkr kunt stunten met een deftige tafel (grandMA uit mn blote hoofd??)
b het voordeel voor TimeOut is dat de er goedkope krachten binnen komen.

Maareh : het belangrijkste : je hoeft er niet te slepen met de zooi, het hangt er namelijl al. Voordeel voor Christiaan de Visser is er dus weer wel

----------


## AJB

We hebben niet zozeer goedkope krachten nodig, en rommel en slepen zul je bij ons niet vinden. Alles is immers gloednieuw !

----------


## rene.derksen

Wat kun je dan wel komen doen in TimeOut, aan wat voor een prjecten moet je dan denken? Ontwikkelen van nieuwe ideeën? Een avondje licht doen :Cool:  , het opruimen van de troep?

----------


## AJB

Met die instelling blijf je idd met je kennis steken op een belachelijk niveau... Zoals ik nu voor de zoveelste keer ga melden; het gaat niet om rotklusjes ! De student kan zich bekwamen in moving light techen (weten hoe zoiets werkt, storingen zoeken etc.). Verder bestaat er indien gewenst de mogelijkheid om te leren omgaan met GrandMA 3D en de GrandMA lichttafel. Bij het ontwikkelen van nieuwe projecten moet je denken aan een opdracht als; we willen VJ's in een zaal, verzin een originele manier om gebruik te maken van projectie, en werkt dit uit...

Maar goed, als je negatief kijkt ben je niet geschikt voor het creatieve vak, en moet je lekker elders je "kennis" opdoen. Naar een PA bedrijf bijvoorbeeld (waar je overigens heerlijk dagenlang in een loods kisten mag verplaatsen...)

Succes met de arrogantie...

----------


## rene.derksen

Ik weet niet of je het tegen mij hebt, maar het was een pure vraag hoor, met 3 totaal andere dingen om maar op te sommen. Maargoed, van dat belachelijke niveau waar jij denkt dat ik (nog) op zit ben ik gelukkig allang af.

Maargoed, toch bedankt voor die uitleg. Ik sta zelf voor de keuze om de opleiding te gaan doen of niet, ik ben al geplaatst, maar denk dat ik dat niet ga aannemen.

Jij ook succes...

----------


## Martijn Tacken

Ik kan het niet laten toch even op dit onderwerp te reageren.
Het is bedroevend hoeveel er gezeurd en geklaagd wordt hier over de opleidingen, met name door de mensen die ze volgen of gevolgd hebben. Nee, je gaat Kane niet mixen als je met dit papiertje van school komt en nee, je mag de show van Toppers in de Arena niet proggen na je examen. Als je daarvan opkijkt, heb je de doelstelling van onderwijs niet begrepen. En dat is namelijk zorgen voor een theoretische basiskennis, het onder de knie hebben van basis vaardigheden en de mogelijkheid om in je vakgebied te groeien doordat je een netwerk hebt opgebouwd en/of weet waar verdere kennis en vaardigheden kunnen worden opgebouwd.

Nu, als opleidingen (waar dan ook of op welk niveau of vakgebied dan ook ) daarin te kort schieten, mag je dat bekend maken en moeten er maatregelen volgen. Zeker als, zoals Rinus aangeeft, einddoelstellingen en minimale eisenpakket aan vaardighedn van een opleiding niet helder zijn.

Jammer is dan ook dat ik moet constateren dat velen hier de opleidingen beoordelen op het materiaal dat er beschikbaar is. Je hebt echt geen Midas, Hog of MAC2000 nodig om de hierboven omschreven basisvaardigheden onder de knie te krijgen! 

Volgens mij heb je veel meer aan de aanpak zoals Ruud de Koning die voorstelt, waar inderdaad simpele theorie en vaardigheden worden uitgelegd. Ja, je moet weten dat een microfoonkabel symmetrisch is en ook waarom! Je moet weten hoe je kapotte kabel herkent en hoe je hem dan weer kunt reparen of vervangen met een nieuwe. Heel belangrijk ook is het leren luisteren naar systemen (herkennen van problemen; uit fase, feedback, speaker niet aangesloten) Die basis is belangrijk voor een topje-subje van 1000W en voor een Line-array! Daarvoor hoef je helemaal geen uitleg te krijgen over line-arrays tijdens de opleiding, die krijg je wel als je voor een bedrijf gaat werken waarbij je met line-arrays moet werken.
Het zou ook helemaal niet gek zijn voor de specialisatie geluid om iets meer instrumenten te kunnen benoemen dan keys, drums, bas en gitaar... Voor belichting zou je wat moeten weten over decor materialen en hun gedrag in combinatie met belichting. Nu ja, punt is wel duidelijk, denk ik.

Ik heb dan ook maar een tip voor mensen die overwegen te beginnen of te stoppen met een opleiding theater / entertainment techniek: Je moet interesse hebben in het vak en creatief zijn! Kijk dan naar referenties van docenten, stage-programma van de opleiding en eventuele specialisaties die je interesseren. De aanwezige spullen zijn niet zo van belang...

Mocht je je nu afvragen wat ik voor opleiding gedaan heb? HTS-E afstudeerrichting Commercieel Technisch Ing. :Wink:

----------


## Nielsken

Hey,




Ik en vijf andere zullen de eerste in belgië zijn met een "papiertje" in ons handen als officiële podiumtechnieker. Ik zeg ook duidelijk papiertje, we hebben een theoretische achtergrond, ook pracktische ervaring. Maar voor vele werkgevers blijft het maar een papiertje.

Moest ik de kans hebben gekregen om een stage te volgen in de "Time- Out," had ik het zeker overwogen. Ook al doe je theatertechniek of podiumtechniek, er is niets beter dan toch enkele kopjes te zien en de werking, problemen ervan te weten. Als je daar met de grandMA wat kan experimenteren, waarom niet. Als je later op klus komt en de lichtoperator staat op podium, is het misschien wel handig als je toch dat lampje maar eens kon laten schijnen.

Ik snap ook niet waarom dit voorstel ook in discussie gaat. AJB geeft de kans, als je de niet wilt. Laat het dan zo.

En ik besef een ding, ik voel me beter tegenover de lagere jaren in de richting. Maar als ik begin te werken zal ik terug klein zijn, en opkijken naar mijn collega's zoals de lagere jaren opkijken naar ons.

Ik lees nu pas het begin van het topic, maar ik vind het een pracht van een initiatief.

Niels

----------


## masterblaster

hee arvid heb je eigenlijk ondertussen al een stagair gevonden zoja van welke school dan??

nem wel benieuwd welk staartje dit verhaal heeft gekregen

----------


## AJB

Ik begreep van de docent die me onlangs belde, dat de nieuwe inschrijfronde is begonnen. De man was zelf erg enthousiast, dus ik verwacht binnenkort aanmeldingen binnen te krijgen. Onze cursussen lopen storm, dus ik vraag me nog steeds af waarom studenten hun kans niet grijpen... Heb al jaren stagaires begeleid, en deze mensen zijn ook allemaal in het vak terecht gekomen. Questie van motivatie, en basiskennis. Dan is je eigen artistieke inborst de enige beperking die je van enig succes kan weerhouden...

----------


## masterblaster

> Ik begreep van de docent die me onlangs belde, dat de nieuwe inschrijfronde is begonnen..



Nu pas???? Met welke school heb jij contact dan?

Ik zit namelijk op het grafisch lyceum rotterdam en mijn stage plekkie bij eml voor volgend jaar is al ruim en breed geregeld.

Maar veel succes ermee-en eigenlijk ben ik toch wel een beetje jaloers op je aankomende stagair ook al denk ik bij eml ook genoeg te kunnen doen en leren (en bovenal ze hebben een HOG3 :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Kilian

> Nu pas???? Met welke school heb jij contact dan?
> 
> Ik zit namelijk op het grafisch lyceum rotterdam en mijn stage plekkie bij eml voor volgend jaar is al ruim en breed geregeld.
> 
> Maar veel succes ermee-en eigenlijk ben ik toch wel een beetje jaloers op je aankomende stagair ook al denk ik bij eml ook genoeg te kunnen doen en leren (en bovenal ze hebben een HOG3)



Nou nou... hog3.

Ga er maar in eerste instantie van uit dat je alleen kisten mag verplaatsen. Dan kan het in ieder geval niet tegenvallen dat je niet gelijk shows mag draaien.

----------


## masterblaster

> Nou nou... hog3.
> 
> Ga er maar in eerste instantie van uit dat je alleen kisten mag verplaatsen. Dan kan het in ieder geval niet tegenvallen dat je niet gelijk shows mag draaien.



JaJa weet ik ook wel en daar ben ik ook helemaal niet op tegen, maar het sloeg meer terrug op het fanatisme van AJB zijn liefde voor de grand MA

----------


## Kilian

EML klinkt natuurlijk enorm intressant. Ben je er al eens langs geweest en weet je al wat je precies gaat doen daar?

Ik heb altijd het idee dat je bij grote bedrijven werkelijk helemaal onderaan begint. Dat is natuurlijk niet zo raar maar als ik de verhalen hoor van mede stagaires is het op den duur redelijk frustrerend. Zeker als je na een half jaar het magazijn nog niet uit mag.

----------


## showband

Des te meer reden om zélf voor je naar zo een school gaat al te beginnen als sleepkever. Dan kun je voor je met die opleiding begint al wat voortgang maken. En zal je in je opleidingsjaren ook de theorie gelijk kunnen toetsen. Een stageplaats vinden zal dan geen enkel probleem zijn.

Als je pas bij het zoeken naar een stageplaats moet beginnen in het wereldje dan zitten daar gewoon nadelen aan. Lijkt mij niet meer dan normaal.

p.s. een aantal jaren leuk drive-in gespeelt hebben is commercieel belangrijk voor je ontwikkeling. Dat jij je hobbybedrijf voor een leuk aantal klussen hebt kunnen verkopen voor een redelijk bedrag is gewoon een belangrijk signaal. (als dit niet aan familie en vrienden is geweest) Technisch zegt dit voor anderen nog niets of je goede dingen hebt gedaan.

<ouwe sok mode aan> _Maar 'gewoon onderaan beginnen' *zucht* ik ben al ruim drie jaar op zoek vanuit een grote stad naar een persoon die (minimumloontabel) mee wil gaan. Best een mooie lichtset om het op te leren. Sporadisch klein geluid. behoorlijk materiaal... Ze willen niet hoor, geloof me.  Het moet en zal bij een spannend groot bedrijf gebeuren waar je eerst een half jaar in het magazijn rondloopt._  </ouwe sok mode uit>

----------


## masterblaster

> EML klinkt natuurlijk enorm intressant. Ben je er al eens langs geweest en weet je al wat je precies gaat doen daar?
> 
> Ik heb altijd het idee dat je bij grote bedrijven werkelijk helemaal onderaan begint. Dat is natuurlijk niet zo raar maar als ik de verhalen hoor van mede stagaires is het op den duur redelijk frustrerend. Zeker als je na een half jaar het magazijn nog niet uit mag.



Ja ik ben er al geweest en tuurlijk moet ook ik onderaan beginnen ook al heb ik al veel op klussen gewerkt.
Er is wel gezegd dat het wel de bedoeling is dat ik groei in het bedrijf ik begin dus echt bij het inpakken van flightcases daarna naar td oftewel lenzen schrobben en vanaf daar keken ze nog wel.

Dus ik heb er het volste vertrouwen in dat ik wat aan mijn stage heb.

daarbij heb ik al een toezegging dat ik overal aan mag zitten qua lichttafels en lampen mits in eigen tijd en als de spullen niet nodig zijn voor op een klus.

----------


## masterblaster

> <ouwe sok mode aan> _Maar 'gewoon onderaan beginnen' *zucht* ik ben al ruim drie jaar op zoek vanuit een grote stad naar een persoon die (minimumloontabel) mee wil gaan. Best een mooie lichtset om het op te leren. Sporadisch klein geluid. behoorlijk materiaal... Ze willen niet hoor, geloof me.  Het moet en zal bij een spannend groot bedrijf gebeuren waar je eerst een half jaar in het magazijn rondloopt._  </ouwe sok mode uit>



Volgens mij zoek je dan niet goed hoor ik ken zat mensen die maar wat graag ergens kan en mag beginnen.
Ik ben bijvoorbeeld bij stagehands begonnen omdat ik verder nog niemand kende in de hele evenementen wereld. ondertussen heb ik in 3 jaar dat ik echt actief ben in de evenementen branche toch al een kleine klantenkring opgebouwd.

maar even terrug op het onderwerp, je moet natuurlijk ook niet vergeten dat een drive-inn show in mijn ogen toch ander werk is als bijvoorbeeld in een theater of op een evenement.

----------


## showband

> maar even terrug op het onderwerp, je moet natuurlijk ook niet vergeten dat een drive-inn show in mijn ogen toch ander werk is als bijvoorbeeld in een theater of op een evenement.



bij mij gaat het juist merendeels over optredens op bedrijfsfeesten. (kijk eens op mijn profiel) Maar de drivein gerichte ploegen zijn volgens mij het leeuwendeel van de aspiranten. (toch?) En voor de basis zoals wat is DMX, boel aansluiten/heelhouden, wennen aan gericht werken/tijden, taalgebruik in een klus, enz. Maakt het echt niet uit of je 2 fourbars en een effect neer moet zetten of 400 fourbars en dertig effecten. Het belangrijkste is eerst om er met je tengels aan te mogen komen en er dingen over te horen. Misschien is de kans dat je werkelijk eens wat ermee mag doen zelfs groter. Als ik dat afzet tegen een half jaar magazijnhulp zou je zeggen dat er toch mensen zouden zijn die wat praktijk zouden willen meemaken...

Ik heb echt geadverteert op het web. Briefjes bij prikboards op scholen / popcentra opgehangen enz. Geloof mij. In Den Haag willen ze alleen 'snuffelstage' lopen bij verhuurbedrijven en studio's. En die kunnen de enorme toestroom dan ook écht niet aan! Zelfs al zouden ze willen.

----------


## masterblaster

> bij mij gaat het juist merendeels over optredens op bedrijfsfeesten. (kijk eens op mijn profiel) Maar de drivein gerichte ploegen zijn volgens mij het leeuwendeel van de aspiranten. (toch?) En voor de basis zoals wat is DMX, boel aansluiten/heelhouden, wennen aan gericht werken/tijden, taalgebruik in een klus, enz. Maakt het echt niet uit of je 2 fourbars en een effect neer moet zetten of 400 fourbars en dertig effecten. Het belangrijkste is eerst om er met je tengels aan te mogen komen en er dingen over te horen. Misschien is de kans dat je werkelijk eens wat ermee mag doen zelfs groter. Als ik dat afzet tegen een half jaar magazijnhulp zou je zeggen dat er toch mensen zouden zijn die wat praktijk zouden willen meemaken...
> 
> Ik heb echt geadverteert op het web. Briefjes bij prikboards op scholen / popcentra opgehangen enz. Geloof mij. In Den Haag willen ze alleen 'snuffelstage' lopen bij verhuurbedrijven en studio's. En die kunnen de enorme toestroom dan ook écht niet aan! Zelfs al zouden ze willen.



Weet je wat ik denk dat het probleem is... Dat er voor de evenementen bracnhe geen echte opleiding is.
Je hebt of theatertechniek of av-media(en dus camera zooi)..

Ik doe theatertechniek in rotterdam en je wilt niet half weten hoeveel voeten het in aarde had om bij EML te mogen stage lopen van school.
Aangezien dit op hun lijstje stond aangevinkt als facilitair bedrijf en dus av.

enne mijn excusese voor mijn opmerking van net.
want bij drive-inn shows denk ik altijd nog steeds aan van die mensen die met der laptoppie met BPM studio's komen aanzetten en 2 ravebarrels aan een t-barretje hebben hangen.
Ik heb zojuist je website bekeken en dat geeft toch een totaal andere impressie van drive-inn show.

----------


## moderator

Zeker omdat Showband muziekant is en geen drijfin  :Smile: 
LMAO

----------


## rene.derksen

En ik kan maar al te goed  bevestigen wat showband zegt, je kunt beter bij een kleiner bedrijfje beginnen. Ik ben zelf bij een groot bedrijf begonnen, trots dat ik was en dat liet ik nogal is merken. Gelukkig weet ik ondertussen beter en ben bij een kleiner bedrijf begonnen.
Voordeel groot bedrijf: je krijgt enorm veel apparaten kennis (wat is waarvoor, wat doet het? enz.)
Voordeel klein bedrijf: veel meer praktijk (HOE doet het iets, waarom enz.)

----------


## William

ligt er maar net aan wat je eigen instelling is. Als jij gemotiveerd bent kom je op veel meer plaatsen en situaties terrecht dan alleen maar het magazijn

----------


## voederbietel

ik zit zelf in arnhem en ga volgend schooljaar10 weken bij rentall lopen op de td, daar heb ik al vaker gewerkt omdat ze met grote klussen zoals toppers wat extra handen nodig hebben! kisten shouwen is er volgend jaar niet bij, maar ik begin daar ook met parren repareren en na een week of 2/3 krijg je eens je eerste movinghead. ik ben echt zeer tevreden over deze stage ook al moet het nog beginnen!
ikzelf het het afgelopen jar 1 dag in de week ingelevert aan een facelitair verhuurbedrijf uit apeldoorn waar ik ook onderhoud doe en klussen draai, daar heb ik HEEL veel aan en dankzij hun ben ik nu bekend met een pearl enz. ik wil alleen maar zeggen denk niet te negatief over de leerlingen maar neem de kans aan!

----------


## masterblaster

> ik zit zelf in arnhem en ga volgend schooljaar10 weken bij rentall lopen op de td, daar heb ik al vaker gewerkt omdat ze met grote klussen zoals toppers wat extra handen nodig hebben! kisten shouwen is er volgend jaar niet bij, maar ik begin daar ook met parren repareren en na een week of 2/3 krijg je eens je eerste movinghead. ik ben echt zeer tevreden over deze stage ook al moet het nog beginnen!
> ikzelf het het afgelopen jar 1 dag in de week ingelevert aan een facelitair verhuurbedrijf uit apeldoorn waar ik ook onderhoud doe en klussen draai, daar heb ik HEEL veel aan en dankzij hun ben ik nu bekend met een pearl enz. ik wil alleen maar zeggen denk niet te negatief over de leerlingen maar neem de kans aan!



Alpha toevallig??

----------


## djlaakie

> Rotterdam is toch de school van docent Vincent Janssen ? Dat is toch wel een erg geschikte kerel, met visie voor de school. Hij heeft absoluut verstand van belichting (en rigging hehe). Maar voor een cursus moving light en /of 3D-tekenen en operaten kunnen we altijd eens in overleg treden... Mijn insteek is voornamelijk dat leerlingen creativiteit en muzikaliteit moeten ontwikkelen, en hierbij alle mogelijke technische tools moeten beheersen...



Vincent Janssen is inderdaad een man waar je over belichting wel wat van kan leren. Maar van de rest van de leraren? Nee, totaal niet. Ik heb ook de opleiding AV-techniek gedaan..."Lees een half school jaar" Omdat het gewoon weg een TE laag opleidings niveau was. Ik heb in dat half jaar echt niks geleerd. Ze zeggen ja, dat komt nog, komt nog. Ik had toen echt zo iets van tuurlijk, als je het eerste half jaar niks leer, dan komt het ook niet. Ook de manier van les geven op de school vond ik eigelijk "triest". Gewoon door het feit, dat ze er zo weinig van af wisten. Ik heb dus een keer meer info gevraagd over bewegend licht. Maar daar konden ze me dus niks over vertellen. Ik moest dus zelf maar gaan uitzoeken hoe het allemaal werkte. Is het dan niet een beetje vreemd?

Ik heb dus inmiddels gestopt met de opleiding omdat ik het echt een slechte opleiding vond.

Ik vroeg of ik bij een bedrijf stage kon lopen wat niet op de lijst stond, maar dat kon dus niet, want anders zouden die bedrijven geen stagaire's hebben. Oftewel, dan was de school die steun van die bedrijven kwijt. Althans, dat idee heb/had ik er achter.

----------


## masterblaster

> Vincent Janssen is inderdaad een man waar je over belichting wel wat van kan leren. Maar van de rest van de leraren? Nee, totaal niet. Ik heb ook de opleiding AV-techniek gedaan..."Lees een half school jaar" Omdat het gewoon weg een TE laag opleidings niveau was. Ik heb in dat half jaar echt niks geleerd. Ze zeggen ja, dat komt nog, komt nog. Ik had toen echt zo iets van tuurlijk, als je het eerste half jaar niks leer, dan komt het ook niet. Ook de manier van les geven op de school vond ik eigelijk "triest". Gewoon door het feit, dat ze er zo weinig van af wisten. Ik heb dus een keer meer info gevraagd over bewegend licht. Maar daar konden ze me dus niks over vertellen. Ik moest dus zelf maar gaan uitzoeken hoe het allemaal werkte. Is het dan niet een beetje vreemd?
> 
> Ik heb dus inmiddels gestopt met de opleiding omdat ik het echt een slechte opleiding vond.
> 
> 
> Ik vroeg of ik bij een bedrijf stage kon lopen wat niet op de lijst stond, maar dat kon dus niet, want anders zouden die bedrijven geen stagaire's hebben. Oftewel, dan was de school die steun van die bedrijven kwijt. Althans, dat idee heb/had ik er achter.



Dat bedoel ik dus en ik zit nou aan het einde van het tweede leerjaar en ik kan je vertellen dat ze me nog steeds geen diepgaande lesstof hebben gegeven.

En even een voorbeeld. ik wil weten hoe ik een lamp/fixture in de spark krijg die niet in de lijst staat.
Heeft hij eerst een week over gedaan om bij zijn collega's na te vragen hoe dat ook alweer moest komt die de volgende lesdag ermee dat ik he maar van een floppie af moest halen.

Dus ondertussen maar de manual door zitten spitten daar had ik in ieder geval meer aan als de leraar

En over stage betreft daar had je wat verder over door moeten zeuren want het is mij ondertussen ook gelukt om in een ander bedrijf te komen.

MAarja mensen zeggen nog steeds dat rotterdam de beste opleiding heeft,... nou dan wil ik niet weten hoe bedroevend slecht alle andere opleidingen in nederland zijn

----------


## djlaakie

> MAarja mensen zeggen nog steeds dat rotterdam de beste opleiding heeft,... nou dan wil ik niet weten hoe bedroevend slecht alle andere opleidingen in nederland zijn



Inderdaad. Als Rotterdam de beste opleiding heeft dan is de rest totaal NIKS. Ik vind dat ze die opleiding eigelijk een beetje moeten opfrissen. In mijn klas waar ik zat, zijn er volgens mij al een stuk of 5 gestopt. Als het er onder tussen niet meer zijn.

----------


## showband

Misschien dus toch een MTS/HTS studie en dan in de vrije tijd bijwerken in de echte wereld?

Toen ik in de jaren tachtig voor mijn MTS-ECA stage liep zat ik bij de brandweer op een afdeling met een man die zelf een PA bedrijf had. Zaten we posi-spots door te meten en MiDi uit te pluizen op de rustige uurtjes. 100V systemen te bouwen en effectapparaten te repareren.  :Smile:  

En toch met een papiertje naar huis kunnen gaan waar je buiten de muziek ook wat aan hebt.  :Big Grin:  

Misschien vanuit een branchvereniging eens een onderzoekje bij fontys aanvragen over de opbouw van de populatie in de entertainment brance ten opzichte van de studieachtergrond..... Hoewel. Dan zou van fontys zelf misschien een stuk onderbouwing wegvallen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## jurjen_barel

Als jullie opleidingen beter moeten, praat er dan over met jullie eigen studieleiders. Een beetje hier roepen dat het beter moet, zal veel minder uithalen.  :Confused: 

Als jullie als gehele klas aangeven dat een docent niet les kan geven, moet de studieleiding inzien dat er dan een andere docent moet komen. Voor veel vakken kan dit lastig zijn, maar een man betalen die toch niet aan de eisen kan voldoen, zullen ze ook niet graag doorzetten.

----------


## moderator

even een reminder: MBO theatertechniek stage....dat is het onderwerp.
Als je wat anders wenst te bespreken, daar zijn andere onderwerpen voor!

----------


## axs

> En even een voorbeeld. ik wil weten hoe ik een lamp/fixture in de spark krijg die niet in de lijst staat.
> Heeft hij eerst een week over gedaan om bij zijn collega's na te vragen hoe dat ook alweer moest komt die de volgende lesdag ermee dat ik he maar van een floppie af moest halen.
> 
> Dus ondertussen maar de manual door zitten spitten daar had ik in ieder geval meer aan als de leraar



Volgens mij niet de leraar zijn fout, maar meer een handjes-vasthouden mentaliteit! Iets waar ik het hier op het forum al meermaals over gehad heb.

Als je leraar ook nog eens moet gaan uitleg geven over elke tafel apart... tja dan ben je evenlang bezig met studeren als een dokter die nog eens specialiseert... jaartje of 11 op zijn minst dus.

Basis  heren! Basis!
Dat is hetgene waar je op moet steunen en daarop je verder basereren naar de toekomst toe.
SUCCES

----------


## voederbietel

> Alpha toevallig??



nee Flexxlight-sound

----------


## AJB

Het gaat in Time-Out om de regio Eindhoven, en daar zit een theatertechniek / AV-opleiding. Alles moet bereisbaar blijven, dus Rotterdammers zijn altijd welkom, maar houd rekening met je reistijd (en realistisch gezien zul je dan in de buurt moeten komen wonen).

Anyway, als er mensen zijn die ECHTE kennis willen opdoen, zijn ze van harte welkom in Gemert, ook om eerst eens een dagje rond te kijken en te proeven van de mogelijkheden. Met alle plezier geef ik geinteresseerde studenten een rondleiding.

----------


## masterblaster

> Volgens mij niet de leraar zijn fout, maar meer een handjes-vasthouden mentaliteit! Iets waar ik het hier op het forum al meermaals over gehad heb.
> 
> Als je leraar ook nog eens moet gaan uitleg geven over elke tafel apart... tja dan ben je evenlang bezig met studeren als een dokter die nog eens specialiseert... jaartje of 11 op zijn minst dus.
> SUCCES



Nee maar hij staat op school bekend als man van de spark en dan kan hij mij dat niet eens uitleggen.  en wat nou handjes-vasthouden mentaliteit, sinds wanneer zit een leraar er niet meer om dingen uit te leggen???

@jurjen...   wij hebben dit met meerdere klassen al aangekaart. bijvoorbeeld nu weer iets leuks er worden nu waarschijnlijk twee compulite vectors aangeschaft terwijl we niet eens genoeg kabels hebben om de zooi aan te sluiten daarbij denk ik koop een of meer CMY spots om kleuren leer (begrijpelijker) uit te leggen maar nee de leraar keek er raar vanop dat ik van CMY mixing wat afwist.

Maargoed dit is en blijft bleren in de verte, en dit topic hoort over stage te gaan en niet over de opleiding zelf dus ik stel voor dat we even verhuizen naar dit topic   http://www.forums.licht-geluid.nl/fo...t=13437&page=8

----------


## masterblaster

> Het gaat in Time-Out om de regio Eindhoven, en daar zit een theatertechniek / AV-opleiding. Alles moet bereisbaar blijven, dus Rotterdammers zijn altijd welkom, maar houd rekening met je reistijd (en realistisch gezien zul je dan in de buurt moeten komen wonen).
> 
> Anyway, als er mensen zijn die ECHTE kennis willen opdoen, zijn ze van harte welkom in Gemert, ook om eerst eens een dagje rond te kijken en te proeven van de mogelijkheden. Met alle plezier geef ik geinteresseerde studenten een rondleiding.



Hiervoor meld ik me wel aan met wat vrienden, een demootje overdag ofzo???
Ik wil wel eens zien waar er nou 4 topics voor volgebleert worden en des te meer pagina's

----------


## AJB

Het gaat dan om een demo voor studenten theatertechniek die evt geinteresseerd zijn in een stage. Die kunnen eens rustig kijken wat we hebben, kunnen bieden, en hoe prima de koffie is  :Smile: 

Als je met een aantal studenten wilt langskomen; mail me even via arvid@time-out.nl

----------


## masterblaster

> Het gaat dan om een demo voor studenten theatertechniek die evt geinteresseerd zijn in een stage. Die kunnen eens rustig kijken wat we hebben, kunnen bieden, en hoe prima de koffie is 
> 
> Als je met een aantal studenten wilt langskomen; mail me even via arvid@time-out.nl



Das nou jammer ik zit volgend jaar in het examen jaar en mijn stage is al geregeld.

Naja dan moet ik maar een avondje gaan stappen. nadeel is dan wel dat ik niet mag drinken omdat ik degene met de auto ben.

maarja ik wens je veel succes met je stagaires en de zoektocht ernaar.

----------


## Tom van Kameren

Ik heb de discussie een stukje zitten lezen. Veel negatiefs maar gelukkig ook wat positieve reacties. 

Nou, hij is gearriveerd op het forum: 

[CENTER]De eerste stagaire theatertechniek bij Time-out Gemert. [/CENTER]

Voor iedereen die vragen heeft over...:
- ...wat ik hier doe
- ...waarom ik ervoor gekozen heb
- ...hoe leerzaam het is
- ...de koffie 
- ...Of AJB een fijne knul is

Kom maar op!

Ik zal een aantal keer per week kijken... dat gaat vast wel lukken tussen de werkzaamheden door...


Groeten!

Tom Spaan
Student theatertechniek, Eindhovense school.

----------


## vasco

> Voor iedereen die vragen heeft over...:
> - ...de koffie 
> - ...Of AJB een fijne knul is



En hoe is de...:
- ...de koffie?
- ...AJB?

Misschien leuk als je zelf al antwoord geeft op een paar vragen die je als voorbeeld steld. Wat was/is jou motivatie waarom je hiervoor gekozen hebt en wat zijn jou eigen verwachtingen?

----------


## Tom van Kameren

> Wat was/is jou motivatie waarom je hiervoor gekozen hebt en wat zijn jou eigen verwachtingen?





[FONT=Times New Roman]Drie jaar geleden ben ik begonnen met werken in de wereld van audio en licht. Als lightjockey bij een drive-in show en bij hetzelfde bedrijf doorgegroeid als belichter/operator in het theater. Het voordeel van werken in een klein vlakkevloertheater (350 stoelen) is dat je mee kunt bouwen en gluren met de professionele voorstellingen en bij regionale gezelschappen zelf kunt schuiven en af en toe ontwerpen. 
Vorig jaar heb ik besloten om theatertechniek (mbo) te gaan studeren. Eerst een half jaar in Hengelo (blij dat ik daar weg ben) en sinds een jaar in Eindhoven. Dit jaar moesten we voor het eerst een stage zoeken. Ik kon zo aan de slag bij het bedrijf waar ik werkte. Maar heb bewust gekozen dit niet te doen, omdat ik me in deze drie jaar zo breed mogelijk wilde orienteren. Toen ben ik uitgekomen bij Time-out.[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]Vooraf hoopte en verwachte ik een goed beeld te krijgen van moving-light techniek. Het besturen, verwerken in ontwerpen, onderhoud en programmeren van deze apparaten. Mijn ervaring met intelligent licht is nog vrij minimaal. 

[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Mijn eerste opdracht voor time-out was het uitbreiden van de lichtshow in de kleine zaal. Hiervoor waren 30 led-tubes beschikbaar met een aantal controllers. Eerst heb ik uitgezocht wat de mogelijkheden en beperkingen van deze apparaten zijn. Dan gekeken in de zaal naar het reeds bestaande licht hoe ik iets toe kon voegen en dat het voor het publiek goed zichtbaar zou zijn. Dit is verwerkt in een ontwerp, opgehangen, geinstalleerd en geprogrammeerd op een SGM regia live. Toch leuk als je een opdracht krijgt dat je het na drie weken ook ziet hangen en werken.
Momenteel ben ik bezig met het verkennen van grand MA. Als eerste opdracht hiervoor heb ik een lied uitgekozen, waarop ik een passende lichtshow moet maken. Eerst tekenen in 3D en daarna programmeren op de tafel. 
Ook voor geluid gaan we binnenkort aan de slag. Er is een smaart-live pakket aangeschaft, waarmee alle audiosystemen in de zalen opnieuw ingeregeld gaan worden. Hiervoor ben ik het programma aan het leren kennen, en aan het uitzoeken hoe processoren werken icm versterkers en speakers.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]In het weekend werk ik sindskort als lightjockey. Dit is goed voor de ontwikkeling van mijn timing en het maken van passende plaatjes bij verschillende soorten muziek. Ook leer je hierdoor snel lichttafels te programmeren en leer ik overzichtelijke lichttafels in te delen zodat alle gewenste functies zo snel mogelijk opgeroepen kunnen worden.[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]Naast de opdrachten die ik voor mijn stage krijg houd ik me door de week ook nog bezig als technische dienst. In het weekend onstaan regelmatig storingen, deze moeten voor het volgende weekend weer verholpen zijn. De problemen lopen uiteen van speakers die gerepareerd moeten worden tot cd-spelertjes vervangen. Leerzaam hierin is om een goede manier te ontwikkelingen om oorzaken van storingen te zoeken en een passende oplossing hierbij te zoeken. [/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]Dan AJB. Die ik gewoon Arvid noem, daar luistert hij ook naar :Wink: .
Als eerste laat hij me prima zelfstandigheid ontwikkelen, want hij is maar 2 dagen per week aanwezig in time-out. [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Het is fijn om te merken dat een stagebegeleider zich voorbereid heeft op de komst van een stagaire. Opdrachten worden al bedacht voor de stagaire er is. Geen vervelende klusjes opknappen, een goed inzicht geven in het bedrijf, me laten bewijzen als operator, informatie geven over ontwerpen, rigging, operaten, opbouwen van de avond, kleurgebruik, werken als freelancer, communicatie als technicus met verschillende partijen etc etc... Ook kunnen we goed met elkaar slap zeveren en is de sfeer nagenoeg altijd prettig.

Verder weet ik nog niet of ik een voldoende ga halen voor mijn stage. Het schijnt namelijk een pre te zijn als technicus dat je koffie drinkt en dat doe ik nog niet. Hier moet dus nog hard op geoefend worden. Ook haal ik het gemiddelde aantal gepafte sigaretten in time-out ook ver naar beneden...[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]Verder nog een note voor de mensen die stagelopen in een discotheek per definitie niet nuttig vinden. Voor wie conventioneel licht en plaatjes maken theatertechniek is:[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Naar mijn mening kan het besturen, ontwerpen en techen van intelligent licht een *toegevoegde* waarde zijn voor een lichttechnicus. Grote theaterproducties en de gehele festivalscene zie je bijna niet meer zonder. En ik sta in de zomermaanden liever een bandje te belichten in een feesttent dan onderhoud te plegen aan de lampjes in het theater. Uiteraard moet je weet hebben van alle richtingen, kleuren en functies van conventioneel licht. Maar van meerdere dingen ook wat afweten kan nooit afbreuk doen.[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]Dit was het voor nu weer eventjes. Morgenvroeg weer om 9 uur in Gemert aan de slag...[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]Groeten!![/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Tom Spaan[/FONT][FONT=Verdana]
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana]Student theatertechniek, Eindhovense school.[/FONT]

----------


## ocramarco

> Dat bedoel ik dus en ik zit nou aan het einde van het tweede leerjaar en ik kan je vertellen dat ze me nog steeds geen diepgaande lesstof hebben gegeven.
> 
> En even een voorbeeld. ik wil weten hoe ik een lamp/fixture in de spark krijg die niet in de lijst staat.
> Heeft hij eerst een week over gedaan om bij zijn collega's na te vragen hoe dat ook alweer moest komt die de volgende lesdag ermee dat ik he maar van een floppie af moest halen.
> 
> Dus ondertussen maar de manual door zitten spitten daar had ik in ieder geval meer aan als de leraar
> 
> En over stage betreft daar had je wat verder over door moeten zeuren want het is mij ondertussen ook gelukt om in een ander bedrijf te komen.
> 
> MAarja mensen zeggen nog steeds dat rotterdam de beste opleiding heeft,... nou dan wil ik niet weten hoe bedroevend slecht alle andere opleidingen in nederland zijn



Het is al een tijdje geleden maar wilde hier toch nog even op reageren. Het niveau is idd niet echt hoog daar, maar ze zijn we erg druk bezig om dit te verbeteren. Het grootste probleem is ruimte (het gebouw is ook nog monumentaal) en personeel.
Ik zit nu in het vierde jaar dus ik weet wel een beetje wat er speelt. En er zitten wel degelijk goede docenten daar Vincent Jansen, Joop Caboort, Marc Schrader, Sander Muller, Ramon de Boer en Jan van de Westen. Dit rijtje zijn echt geen kleine namen in de av wereld. Ook zijn er gesprekken gaande om samenwerkingsverbanden op te zetten met MA college in A'dam. Zij hebben namelijk de GrandMA ultra light en R'dam Compulite Spark, Vector (Deze is overigens wel te gek) en HOG PC + wings.
En tja het spelen en praktijk leren doe je toch echt in je stage.
Laat vooral je intresse blijken dan is er echt heelveel te regelen kan ik je zeggen!

Marco

----------


## AJB

> Ook zijn er gesprekken gaande om samenwerkingsverbanden op te zetten met MA college in A'dam. Zij hebben namelijk de GrandMA ultra light



Klopt, ik heb er een tijdje geleden nog workshop gegeven. Naast een lichttafel hebben ze ook topdocenten en UITSTEKENDE structuur op deze opleiding. Bastiaan en Han hebben de zaken prima in de hand, en studenten worden uitermate breed opgeleid.

----------


## AJB

Even een Time-Out stage update  :Smile: 
- Tom (op het forum bekend als de 1ste theatertechniek stagaire) is inmiddels als freelancer begonnen, en is een van onze nieuwe operators in de hoofdzalen
- Er zijn al 2 nieuwe uitstekende stagaires aangenomen voor het nieuwe schooljaar (althans eerse 6 maanden daarvan)

Er is op dit moment plek voor 2 AV-stagaires. Deze zullen worden ingezet op ons nieuwe video-project. D.w.z. het creeeren van content, maken van filmpjes, schrijven, tapen en uitzenden van live-tv op de website etc. Ben jij een gemotiveerde en creatieve AV student, en zoek je nog een stage van minimaal 6 maanden, ingaande vanaf september ? Mail me dan even arvid@time-out.nl of arvid@ajboperating.nl

----------


## Tom van Kameren

Heeej Arvid,

Fijn dat er meer stagaires geinteresseerd zijn in een stage bij Time-out. Ik zal het ook zeker aan blijven raden als een geschikte plek.

Jammer vind ik dat de mensen die eerder in dit topic zo kritisch waren over stagelopen in een discotheek niet meer van zich hebben laten horen. Ik had graag een discussie aan willen gaan over hun argumenten en visies daarover. 

Maar kan me dan verder niet zo heel veel boeien, ik zie je binnenkort weer in Gemert!! Gaan we eens echt lichtshowtje weggeven :Wink: .

Greetz, Tom

----------


## MEB

Ook wij hebben een stageplaats licht / geluid / beeld / podiumtechniek beschikbaar:
http://www.music-entertainment.nl/st...mtechniek.html 

Wij zijn gevestigd in de buurt van Rotterdam.

----------


## showband

ik wil bij deze advertentie mijn vraagtekens zetten.
citaat:
_Het takenpakket voor de stagiair licht-, geluid- en podiumtechniek zal bevatten:_

_"meewerken en verantwoordelijk zijn voor het beheer van het magazijn met lichtapparatuur en geluidsapparatuur."_
verantwoordelijk zijn voor beheer tijdens een stage?

_"adviseren opdrachtgevers"_
is dat slim? Even afgezien van de vraag of het kan.

_"signaleren trends in de markt van licht- en geluidstechniek"_
in het tijdsbestek van een paar maanden?

_"Je bent in het bezit van een rijbewijs (bij aanvang van je stage)"_
Dus meeloopstageplaats MBO van minimaal 19 jaar oud? Dan selecteer je voor je magazijn nou net de zittenblijvers en trage studeerders.

----------


## dexter

Oftewel je mag voornamelijk magazijn werk doen en geen real live ervaring. Je mag hoogstens mee als sjouwer.

----------


## showband

dat is prima, Omdat je een theoretisch papiertje hebt maakt niet dat je een stuk over mag slaan.

Maar een mbo stagaire als klantadviseur, trendwatcher en verantwoordelijke in je verhuurtak?

----------


## vasco

> _Je bent in het bezit van een rijbewijs (bij aanvang van je stage)_



Een stagiair(e) kan prima meerijden met zijn/haar (stage-)begeleider naar een klus. Ik heb nog nooit een stagiair(e) alleen zien werken zonder dat deze kan terugvallen met vragen etc op een volwaardige medewerker welke de *verantwoording draagt* en de stagiair(e) kan helpen/corrigeren waar nodig is.

----------


## DJ Paul M

> Een stagiair(e) kan prima meerijden met zijn/haar (stage-)begeleider naar een klus. Ik heb nog nooit een stagiair(e) alleen zien werken zonder dat deze kan terugvallen met vragen etc op een volwaardige medewerker welke de *verantwoording draagt* en de stagiair(e) kan helpen/corrigeren waar nodig is.



 Tja, die 2 friet met, frikandel speciaal en bami-hap in de pauze komen niet vanzelf vanaf de friettent richting de zaak gevlogen he...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

